
177 Days of GitHub - aram
https://ryanseys.com/blog/177-days-of-github/
======
ggreer
It would be fun if GitHub let me include private repositories in my public
stats. Not everyone works solely on open source software, and the leaked
information isn't particularly sensitive.

If you count private repos, my streak is getting rather ridiculous. 307 days
so far:
[http://geoff.greer.fm/images/github_streak.png](http://geoff.greer.fm/images/github_streak.png)

~~~
turshija
Then it would be much easier to "cheat" the streak thingy, just make private
repo and a script to make and push a XXX number of commits, each one with
different timestamp and random data inside.

~~~
yaph
You can even "cheat" the streak to look cool
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

~~~
johnbellone
Now that is brilliant. Bravo.

------
k-mcgrady
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389019)

~~~
aram
Thanks for the link. I just checked and both URLs are the same - how come that
mine was accepted as well?

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm not sure but I think that after a certain number of days links can be
submitted again.

------
mgraczyk
This is pretty silly. I make contributions to my dotfiles repository almost
every day, but I don't think that's a good thing. It just means I still
haven't gotten my setup right.

I am far more proud of commits that solve blocking issues for other people
than I am of the plethora of minor changes and additions to personal projects.

~~~
biosx
Agreed. At first, I was excited because I thought the author contributed to
open source projects for 177 days straight.

However, after learning that many of the commits were to his personal website,
my enthusiasm quickly faded.

Number of commits is a vanity metric.

------
ryanseys
I'm the author (not OP). I'm glad to see so much love for this post! :) If you
have any questions or comments, feel free to post them here, on my blog, or
email me at ryan@ryanseys.com

~~~
ryanlitalien
Thanks for the inspiration. After reading your post, I'm now on a current
streak of 30 days and am using the "don't break the chain" philosophy for
things other than coding.

------
KyeRussell
I went through the guy's history and found a fair few BS commits. Quantity is
not at all quality. This entire commit epenis measurement thing is ridiculous.

------
Griever
Just hit day 50! I think GitHub could really do some awesome things with that
little contribution grid. And yes, having private repo's show as green-blocks
is kinda crucial imo. I recently had a potential employer take a look at my
account and mentioned how I have only made "a few" commits to my GitHub repos
when I had stated that I am constantly working on stuff.

------
chrismcb
This has to be the stupidest reason to make a commit "to keep some stupid
streak going." Commit because you've made a decent change, not because you
haven't committed in the last 24 hours.

------
mfkp
Longest streak I know of - my friend Mahmoud is up to 297 days (for public
projects): [https://github.com/mahmoud](https://github.com/mahmoud)

------
vignesh_vs_in
My streak lasted 14 days. It was sadly broken because github used US time and
my commit late night(Indian time) and the next day morning was grouped to the
same day(US Day) :(.

------
seivan
I'm just on 162, planning on topping that next year :)

------
karangoeluw
My 130-day current streak:
[https://github.com/thekarangoel/](https://github.com/thekarangoel/)

------
peterkelly
You should aim for quality, not quantity.

~~~
brickcap
True but with source control there is a maxim

"Commit early and commit often"

------
blt
Man, I like coding, but not enough to do it for 177 straight days. Life should
get in the way sometimes.

------
goldenkey
1337 commit to top it off.. I like this more than the bots that draw pretty
pixel art using fake commits.

~~~
berrypicker
Can you link to such a bot please?

~~~
aram
Here's one:

[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

------
ck2
We need a "random acts of code".

------
jsoo4
Number of days worked is mostly irrelevant. Ass-in-seat mentality is the road
to mediocrity.

